# November group book count.



## drenee

Everyone seemed to really enjoy the October thread, so I thought
we'd try it again.  

Again: you can hold your place and add your books during the month.

         It's easier for me to count at the end of the month if we each
use one post and modify that post.

Thank you, everyone, for participating.

deb


----------



## Andra

_The Runaway Quilt_ Jennifer Chiaverini 329 pages
_The Quilter's Legacy_ Jennifer Chiaverini 310 pages
_Here's the Story_ Maureen McCormick 320 pages
_Spying in High Heels_ Gemma Halliday 324 pages
_Killer in High Heels_ Gemma Halliday 310 pages
_Undercover in High Heels_ Gemma Halliday 313 pages
_Alibi in High Heels_ Gemma Halliday 294 pages
_Mayhem in High Heels_ Gemma Halliday 303 pages
_The Kitchen Witch_ Annette Blair 320 pages
_My Favorite Witch_ Annette Blair 304 pages
_The Scot, the Witch and the Wardrobe_ Annette Blair 304 pages
_Peter and the Secret of Rundoon_ (audible) Dave Barry and Ridley Pearson 496 pages
_Dial Om for Murder_ Diana Killian 288 pages
_The State of the Onion_ Julie Hyzy 336 pages
_Killer Mousse_ Melinda Wells 320 pages
_Death Takes the Cake_ Melinda Wells 304 pages
_The Diva Runs Out of Thyme_ Krista Davis 304 pages
_The Diva Takes the Cake_ Krista Davis 320 pages
_House of Many Ways_ Diana Wynne Jones 432 pages
_The Laughter of Dead Kings_ Elizabeth Peters 336 pages
_Huckleberry Finished_ Livia J Washburn 304 pages
_Spinning Forward_ Terry Dulong 352 pages
_Raising Jake_ Charlie Carillo 320 pages
_The Christmas Bus_ Melody Carlson 176 pages
_Virtual Imaginings_ Liam Parker 2827 locations
_Savvy_ (audible) Ingrid Law 352 pages
_The Christmas Lamp_ Lori Copeland 144 pages
_Hail to the Chef_ Julie Hyzy 336 pages
_The Master Quilter_ Jennifer Chiaverini 336 pages
_Frankly My Dear, I'm Dead_ Livia J Washburn 304 pages
_The Merriweather Girls and the Mystery of the Queen's Fan_ Lizette M. Edholm 148 pages
_The Merriweather Girls in Quest of Treasure_ Lizette M. Edholm 156 pages
_Murder of a Real Bad Boy_ Denise Swanson 401 pages
_A Catered Birthday Party_ Isis Crawford 256 pages
_Dashing Through the Snow_ Mary Higgins Clark/Carol Higgins Clark 240 pages
_A Veiled Deception_ Annette Blair 256 pages
_Peter and the Sword of Mercy_ (audible) Dave Barry and Ridley Pearson 528 pages
_The Twelve Lies of Christmas_ Kate Johnson 1372 locations
_I, Spy?_ Kate Johnson 280 pages
_Larceny and Lace_ Annette Blair 304 pages
_I Scream, You Scream_ Wendy Lyn Watson 320 pages
_Stuck on Murder_ Lucy Lawrence 240 pages
_The Missing Ink_ Karen E. Olson 320 pages
_One Bad Apple_ Sheila Connolly 272 pages
_Rotten to the Core_ Sheila Connolly 304 pages
_Ugley Business_ Kate Johnson 312 pages
_A is for Apple_ Kate Johnson 304 pages


----------



## Aravis60

1. Someone to Trust by Ginny Aiken- DTB 220 pages (started and finished 11/1)
2. His Personal Mission by Justine Davis- DTB 219 pages (started 11/2, finished 11/4)
3. The Kidnapping of Kenzie Thorn by Liz Johnson- DTB 210 pages (started 11/4, finished 11/
4. The Tale of Despereaux by Kate DiCamillo- DTB 258 pages (started 11/13, finished 11/14)
5. Anne of Windy Poplars (kindle) by L.M. Montgomery- DTB is 228 pages (started 11/1ish, finished 11/13)
6. No Talking by Andrew Clements -DTB 160 pages (started 11/5, finished 11/20)
7. The Battle of the Labyrinth (Percy Jackson and the Olympians- Book 4) by Rick Riordan- DTB 361 pages (started 11/20, finished 11/21)
8. The Garden of Eve by K.L. Going- DTB 234 (started and finished 11/22)
9. Diary of a Wimpy Kid: The Last Straw by Jeff Kinney- DTB 217 pgs. (started and finished 11/23)
10. Fantastic Mr. Fox by Roald Dahl- DTB 81 pgs. (started and finished 11/23)
11. The Fabled Fourth Graders of Aesop Elementary by Candace Fleming- DTB 192 pgs. (started and finished 11/24)
12. Breaking Dawn (kindle) by Stephenie Meyer- DTB 826 pgs. (started 11/3, finished 11/2
13. The Egyptian Box by Jane Louise Curry- DTB 186 pgs. (started 11/28, finished 11/29)
14. Dragon Slippers by Jessica Day George- DTB 321 pgs. (started and finished 11/29)
15. The Last Olympian by Rick Riordan- DTB 381 pgs. (started 11/29, finished 11/30)


----------



## crebel

November 1 - Started and Finished Written On Your Skin, Meredith Duran (kindle). 4760 locations rating = 
11/2 Storm Track, Margaret Maron (kindle). 3622 locations.
rating -      She weaves a wonderful story, particularly with the Judge Deborah Knot books.
11/3 Don't Tempt Me, Loretta Chase (kindle). 4914 locations. rating -   + - good historical romance with a twist.
11/4 The Second Virgin Birth, Tommy Taylor (kindle). 4529 locations. rating -     on the story   on the formatting and lack of proofreading, more than worth .99 - it begs a sequel.
11/4Paradox I (kindle) 3933 locations. I don't have any idea how to rate dragon porn and shapeshifter erotica  - at least the second short story had a story line and it was a freebie!
11/6 Stranger's Kiss, Mary Blayney, kindle 5706 locations.     great romance
11/7 A Wicked Lord at the Wedding, Jillian Hunter (kindle) 4641 locations    
11/9 Love of a Lifetime, Maren Suber (kindle) 3824 locations    
11/10 Stuck on Murder, Lucy Lawrence (kindle) 3477 locations     good cozy mystery
11/11 Lord of Pleasure, Delilah Marvelle (kindle) 3539 locations    racy historical romance
11/12 Bundle of Trouble, Diana Orgain (kindle)4062 locations   + good cozy mystery
11/13 It's In His Kiss, Julia Quinn (kindle)5226 locations     
11/14 The Princess & The Pea, Victoria Alexander 5537 locations. Lousy story, horrible formatting, I should have deleted it right after I started reading
11/14 Barely Maid (A Ruby Gordon Mystery), Jacqueline Turner Banks 4257 locations -potentially good cozy mystery series - needs lots of editing/proofreading
11/15 Discovering Dani: Jamesville Book 1, N. J. Walters (kindle) 3305 locations     light happy-ever-after romance
11/15 The Earl Claims His Wife, Cathy Maxwell (kindle) 3869 locations    
11/16 Mourning in Miniature, Margaret Grace (kindle)4729 locations   + cozy mystery


----------



## chiffchaff

I like Annalog's rating system and am borrowing it here. All books are Kindle format unless otherwise indicated.

*Started in October, finished in November:*
This Republic of Suffering: Death and the American Civil War







: 386 pages (30% this month) 
Turn of the Screw (Henry James)







: 142 pages (started on Halloween, finished 11/1) 
Owls and Other Fantasies: Poems and Essays







: 67 pages (half this month) 
*Read in November:*
The Library At Night







: 384 pages 
The Absolutely True Diary of a Part-Time Indian: 230 pages (audio format) 
Fingerprints of God







: 336 pages 
In the Heart of the Canyon (DTB, the first one I've read in months; it was a gift and is signed by the author!) 309 pages 
Explorers of the Infinite







304 pages 
The Skull Beneath the Skin (Cordelia Gray Mysteries, No. 2) 442 pages (DTB) 
A Tree Grows in Brooklyn (P.S.) 528 pages 
The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency







272 pages 
The Brutal Telling







384 pages  love this series
French Pressed







288 pages 
*In Progress:*
Girl With the Dragon Tattoo







480 pages (audio - my current gym book), about 40% this month
Everything You Ever Wanted to Know About Heaven







269 pages, 31% this month
Outlander







896 pages, 15% this month


----------



## Ottie

I am in again I enjoyed the first group book count.

Virgin River Bundle Books 1-4: 20,538 locations

Virgin River: 10/27/09 (finished 11/03/2009).

Shelter Mountain: 11/03/2009 (finished 11/07/2009)

Whispering Rock 11/07/2009 (finished 11/11/2009)

A Virgin River Christmas 11/11/2009 (finished 11/15/2009)

By Reason of Insanity : 7,889 locations 11/15/2009 (finished 11/24/2009)

Elfhunter:  11, 957 locations 11/24/2009


----------



## meljackson

Shelter in Seattle by Jean Kincaid- finished Nov 1. Locations 3006.
Split Second by David Baldacci- finished Nov 2. Locations 6482.
The Sari Shop Widow by Shobhan Bantwal- finished Nov 5. Locations 5178.
Sweetie's Diamonds by Raymond Benson- finished Nov 5. Locations 4127.
Hour Game by David Baldacci- finished Nov 9. Locations 5401.
Just One of the Guys by Kristin Higgins- finished Nov 9. Locations 5456.
72 Hours by Shannon Stacey- finished Nov 10. Locations 2613.
The Spring by JM Reep- finished Nov 10. Locations 6899.
Murder in Metropolis by Lonnie Cruse- finished Nov 11. Locations 2201.
Virtual Imaginings- finished Nov 12. Locations 2827.
Learn Me Good by John Pearson- finished Nov 12. Locations 2074.
As Simple as That by KA Thompson- finished 13. Locations 7347.
Dark Blue: Color Me Lonely by Melody Carlson- finished Nov 13. Locations 1895.
Simple Genius by David Baldacci- finished Nov 15. Locations 4654.
Finding Father Rabbit by KA Thompson- finished Nov 17. Locations 8960.
Fireflies in December by Jennifer Erin Valent- finished Nov 17. Locations 2870.
Miss Fix-It by LC Monroe- finished Nov 19. Locations 2884.
Between the Sheets by Robin Wells- finished Nov 19. Locations 6740.
Declaring Spinsterhood by Jamie Lynn Braziel- finished Nov 20. Locations 3609.
The Rules: A Guide for People Owned by Cats by Max Thompson- finished Nov 20. Locations 729.
According to Jane by Marilyn Brant- finished Nov 21. Locations 4995.
Worst Enemies/Best Friends by Annie Bryant- finished Nov 23. Locations 3268.
Deception by Sharon Cullen- finished Nov 24. Locations 3656.
Capitol Reflections by Jonathan Javitt- finished Nov 24. Locations 3841.
Skeeter: A Cat's Tale by Anne L Watson- finished Nov 24. Locations 1112.
When Night Falls by Margaret Daley- finished Nov 25. Locations 572.
Friends For Life by Carol Smith- finished Nov 27. Locations 7376.
Something Old by Anne Glover- finished Nov 28. Locations 3926.
No Little People by Francis A Shaeffer- finished Nov 30. Locations 3521.
Spinning Forward by Terri Dulong- finished Nov 30. Locations 4812.


----------



## bebobthefrog

Fire 480 pages finished 11/5/09    
Heir to Sevenwaters 416 pages finished 11/14/09      
Vampire Academy 336 pages finished 11/15/09     
The Demon's Lexicon 336 pages finished 11/19/09     
The Magic Thief 448 pages finished 11/20/09      
Colters' Woman 272 pages finished 11/22/09   
Sailing to Capri 384 pages finished 11/24/09     
Hyper-chondriac: One Man's Quest to Hurry up and Calm Down       256 pages finished 11/25/09
On the Edge 336 pages finished 11/27/09     
The Thief 304 pages finished 11/29/09      
Smiley scale 0-5


----------



## mistyd107

I'm in

1. 50 Harbor Street (Cedar Cove)-Debbie MaComber 362 pgs HB started 11/1/09 finished 11/8/09
2. 6 Rainer Drive (Cedar Cove)-Debbie Macomber 473 pgs HB started 11/8/09 finished 11/14/09
3. 74 Seaside Avenue (Cedar Cove)-Debbie Macomber 403 pgs HB started 11/15/09 finished 11/20/09
4. 8 Sandpiper Way (Cedar Cove)-Debbie Macomber 384 pgs K2 started 11/21/09 finished 11/30/09


----------



## yogini2

Not wanting to be annoying.  This sounds interesting, but I'm not sure what you are doing.  Sorry, missed your thread last month.  Are you keeping track of just the number of books read or the actual titles?

Yogini


----------



## telracs

yogini2 said:


> Not wanting to be annoying. This sounds interesting, but I'm not sure what you are doing. Sorry, missed your thread last month. Are you keeping track of just the number of books read or the actual titles?
> 
> Yogini


It's actually the number of pages (or locations if the book is kindle only). Check out this thread for details..

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14086.0.html


----------



## telracs

And this will be my official place holder.

Started The Peshawar Lancers by S.M. Stirling

Only read about a chapter in Peshawar and then when I went to edit it didn't save, so count me out for November. I'll do better in December!


----------



## Geoffrey

you have me hooked on tracking what I read. Now I have another spreadsheet building up data to play with ...  .... Needless to say, I'm in.

.5 Singularity Sky - Charles Stross - 16% in November - 5455 locations - 352 pages - Started 10-28 Finished 11-01
1. Tabloid Star - T. A. Chase - 100% - 3490 locations - 220 pages - finished 11-02
2. Raising Jake - Charlie Carillo - 100% - 5801 locations - 320 pages - finished 11-04
3. Island in the Sea of Time - S.M. Stirling - 100% - 10413 locations - 608 pages - finished 11-06
4. Drama Queers! - Frank Anthony Polito - 100% - 6843 locations - 416 pages - finished 11-9
5. Against the Tide of Years - S. M. Stirling - 100% - 9172 locations - 464 pages - finished 11-13
6. On the Oceans of Eternity - S. M. Stirling - 100% - 11781 locations - 640 pages - finished 11-21
7. Regression - Kathy Bell - 100% - 5455 locations - finished 11-24
8. Grey - Jon Armstrong - 100% - 4820 locations - finished 11-27
9. Most Likely to Succeed - Shawn Lane - 100% - 1009 locations - finished 11-27
10. Poison Sleep - Tim Pratt - 100% - 4575 locations - 352 pages - finished 11-30


----------



## Hopeful76

I'll do this again.  It seemed to encourage me to read even more than usual.

Completed:
Salem's Lot by Stephen King, 10380 Locations 

In Progress:
The Stand by Stephen King 17537 locations so far
A Touch of Dead by Charlaine Harris 1125 locations so far
Last Night in Twisted River by John Irving 120 locations so far
Firestarter by Stephen King 2014 locations so far
Ulysses by James Joyce 300 locations so far

I seem to be in the middle of several books at once.  I do this sometimes.

As you can tell, I'm re-reading some of the Stephen King books that I last read about 20 years ago.  It's been an extremely busy month for me at work so I haven't done as much reading as usual.  December should be better.


----------



## Maxx

As of November 1, 2009 I am in the middle of 3 books:

1. Charybdis (kindle-26%) on approx. page 106  Completed 11/22  302 pages read
2. The Thief (audiobook-28%) on approx page 63  Completed 11/11 241 pages read
3. The Idiot Girl and the Flaming Tantrum of Death (kindle-19%) on approx. page 43 Completed 11/14 197 pages read

4.  When You Are Engulfed in Flames (audiobook) began 11/11, completed 11/19  336 pages

5.  Middlesex (audiobook)  began 11/19, 36% through-196 pages completed by 11/30

6.  The Pawn (kindle) began 11/23, completed 11/29 432 pages


Partial Books Completed in November:  3
Whole Books Completed in November:  2
Pages Read in November:  1,704


----------



## bkworm8it

1) Distant Cousin: Reincarnation - started 10/26 - 11/24/09 -location 8378
2) House of Danger (Choose your own adventure)  location: 992  - yip I reread and chose different ones tell I read all combinations


----------



## Leslie

Reading:

1. Dash and Dingo: In Search of the Tasmanian Tiger by Catt Ford and Sean Kennedy (7865 loc; started 10/24; finished 11/1; *****)
2. Death of a Blues Angel by Sarah Black (1205 loc; at loc 24; started 10/22; finished 11/5; ****)
3. Lessons in Power by Charlie Cochrane (3775 loc; at loc 318; started 9/2
4. I Spy Something Wicked by Josh Lanyon (1478 loc; purchased 11/1)
5. Three Wrong Turns in the Desert by Neil S. Plakcy (3113 loc; downloaded 11/1; started 11/6; finished 11/11; ***)
6. Almost Like Being in Love by Steve Kluger (5896 locations; started 11/5; finished 11/6; *****+)<--absolutely wonderful!
7. American Hunks by David I. Chapman and Brett Josef Grubisic (received in print for review, 351 pages; started 11/5; finished 11/9; *****)
8. I Like It Like That by Richard Labonte and Lawrence Schimel (received in print for review, 239 pages; started 11/5; finished 11/6;*****)
9. Regularly Scheduled Life by K.A. Mitchell (6527 loc; downloaded 11/6; started 11/14; finished 11/17; ****)
10. Cabin Fever by B.A. Tortuga (1203 loc; downloaded 11/11; finished 11/13; ***)
11. Branded Ann by Merry Shannon (6382 loc; downloaded 11/17; finally finished 11/28, I felt like I was reading this one forever! ***)
12. Snapshots by Jerry Wheeler (beta-reader for this. 5942 words. downloaded and read on 11/16; since this is an early version, I am not going to rate it)
13. Men I Might Have Known by Brad Saunders (3071 loc; downloaded 11/22; finished 11/22; ****)
14. The Silent Hustler by Sean Meriwether (258 pages in PDF; downloaded 11/27, read 4 short stories, will not finish)
15. Spinning Forward by Terri DuLong (4812 locations; started 11/2
16. The Lonely War by Alan Chin (4667 loc; downloaded 11/29; finished 11/30; *****)


Samples:

1. The Victorian Internet by Tom Standage (11/1)
2. Almost Like Being in Love by Steve Kluger (not sure when I downloaded the sample but bought on 11/5)
3. Still Standing by Carrie Prejean (11/12, deleted, 11/12). {I downloaded this because I was curious after she made such a fool of herself on Larry King Live. I completely skipped the foreword by Sean Hannity and buzzed through the rest of the sample, "written" by Carrie. What an idiot. I can't believe this is even in print, but sadly, people will buy it and probably think it's a good book.}
4. All That Matters by Susan X. Meagher (11/1
5. The Rose of Tibet by Lionel Davidson (11/22; on GertieKindle's suggestion)


----------



## VictoriaP

Really a lazy reading month, then a sudden flurry of activity over the last 3 days, 11/16-11-19.

Rachel Caine's Weather Warden Series -- 8 Books, 49,464 locations, 2704 pages (paperback)

We'll see how the rest of the month goes.


----------



## BTackitt

<<Total Kindle Locations for Oct. 93,641, total number of books 28.>>
November Book count.
Book 1. Darkness Unleashed - 6219 K Loc - Finished
Book 2. Kiss of Shadows - 8201 K Loc - Finished
Book 3. Kindred in Death - 6487 K Loc - Finished
Book 4. Soul Identity - 4350 K- Loc - Finished
Book 5. Soul Intent - 6679 K Loc - Finished
Book 6. Fireflies in December - 
Book 7. The Mane Squeeze - 6777 K Loc - Finished
Book 8. Trading in Danger - 5458 K Loc - Finished
Book 9. The Christmas Lamp - 1585 K Loc - Finished
Book 10. Look what Santa Brought - 1169 K Loc - Finished
Book 11. Skinny: A Novel - 1257 K Loc - Finished
Book 12. Unbreakable -5244 K Loc - Finished
Book 13. Anchor and Storm - 2300 K Loc - Finished
<Nov 15th Midway total 55726 K-Locs>
Book 14. And Lady Makes Three - 2735 K Loc - Finished
Book 15. Tempted - 7370 K Loc - Finished
Book 16. Gypsy Moon - 2829 K Loc - Finished
Book 17. Understood- 1574 K Loc- Finished
Book 18. Treason - 6227 K Loc - Finished
Book 19. A Midsummer's Night Heat - 1578 K Loc - Finished
Book 20. with extreme pleasure - 4102 K Loc - Finished
Book 21. Hotter after midnight - 4545 K Loc - FInished
Book 22. Wysard -2799 K Loc - Finished
Book 23. Lord Brother - 3782 K Loc - Finished
Book 24. Immortal: Book 3 - 4755 K Loc -Finished
Book 25. Gods - 1000 K Loc - Finished
Book 26. An Unkindness of ravens - 1230 K Loc - Finished
Book 27. Animal Instincts - 1380 K Loc - Finished

Nov 30 New Total << 27 Books : 101632 K Locs>>


----------



## talleylynn

I'm in again.

1. *Boomerang* by Alan Hutcheson (11/2)   
312 pages; 4763 locations

2. *Between the Sheets * by Robin Wells (11/5)    
400 pages; 6740 locations

3. *Summer of the Drums* by T. V. Olsen (11/7)   
162 pages; 2211 locations

4. *Paranoia* by Joseph Finder (11/15)     
448 pages; 6195 locations

5. *Into the Sunset * by Donald Capone (11/1    
242 pages; 4363 locations

6. *Skeeter: A Cat Tale* by Anne L. Watson (11/20)    
112 pages; 1112 locations

7. *The Athiest's Guide to Christmas * by Ariane Sherine (11/26)    
352 pages; 3926 locations

8. *Virgin River * by Robyn Carr (11/2    
416 pages; 5617 locations


----------



## Tabby

Sookie Stackhouse 8-copy Boxed Set by Charlaine Harris







- 2500 Pages - 40879 Locations
1. Dead Until Dark 
2. Living Dead in Dallas 
3. Club Dead 
4. Dead to the World 
5. Dead as a Doornail 
6. Definitely Dead 
7. All Together Dead 
8. From Dead to Worse

My November Totals
Books - 8
Pages - 2500
Locations - 40879


----------



## Tris

I'm in!

Books:
*The Balance of Judgment* (Book #4 - The Falcon Banner Series): Started from Chapter #14 (43%) and finished on 11/1/2009.
*The Fifth Column* (Book #5 - The Falcon Banner Series): Started 11/1/2009 @ 7731 Locations; finished 11/5/2009
*Twilight*: Started: 11/5/2009 - Finished: 11/6/2009
*New Moon*: Started: 11/6/2007 - Finished: 11/8/2009
*Hour Game*: Started: 11/7/2009 - Finished: 11/11/2009
*Split Decision*: Started: 11/12/2009 - Finished: 11/16/2009
*Simple Genius*: Started: 11/16/2009 - Finished: 11/20/2009
*First Family*: Started: 11/20/2009 - Finished: 11/24/2009


----------



## PinkKindle

I'm having a lot of trouble getting my reading time this month. Maybe things will calm down after the holidays and I'll be able to get back up to speed!

1. _Drums of Autumn_ by Diana Gabaldon: 23,459 locations. Begun 10/25, on location 9177 on 11/1, completed 11/8 (14,282 locations read in Nov.).
2. _The Fiery Cross_ by Diana Gabaldon: 23,024 locations. Begun 11/8, completed 11/27.
3. _The Gathering Storm_ by Robert Jordan & Brandon Sanderson: DTB 784 pages. Begun 11/28, on page 158 on 11/30.

Running Totals:
Locations read in November: 37,306
DTB pages read in November: 158
Books read start to finish in November: 1
Books read partially in November: 2


----------



## Anju 

Last month I was #22, but was a tad late just now - but will use #23 as my place holder.  I was amazed at the number of books I read, but also going over everyone else's list, found some I am interested in as well.

1.  Caravans by James A. Michener, DTV 3441 pages, and 6158 locations, read about half and half, Nov 3
2  Charybdis by K. A. Thompson, 8543 locations, Nov 3
3.  As Simple as That by K. A. Thompson, 7347 locations, Nov 5
4.  53 Twilights by Lynnon Bullman, 227 locations, Nov 5
5.  Body of Lies by David Ignatius,  5300 locations, Nov 6
6.  Pursuit of Honor by Vince Flynn, 6400 locations, Nov 7
7. The Father's Day Murder by Lee Harris, DTV 258 pages, Nov 8
8.  The Wild's Call by Jeri Smith-Ready,  840 locations, Nov. 10
9. Miss Kitty, Rocky and the Immortals, by Jay A. Stout, 4037 locations, Nov 11
10.  Spinning Forward by Terri Dulong, 4812 locations, Nov 13

Started and discarded several books, don't even want to post what I did read  

11. Land of the Free and the Home of the Brave, Book 1 by Jeff Hepple, 6583 locations, finished Nov 14
12. Land of the Free and the Home of the Brave, Book 2, by Jeff Hepple. 5940 locations, finished Nov 18
13. Shadowmagic by John Lenahan, 4320 locations, finished Nov 20
14.  Treason by Don Brown, 6269 locations, finished Nov 21
15. Land of the Free and the Home of the Brave, Book 3, by Jeff Hepple, 5228 locations, Finished Nov 21
16. The Birth of the Peacekeepers by Ricky Sides, 6819 locations, finished Nov 22

Finally finished this one
17. Into the Wilderness by Sara Donati, DTB, 876 pages, finished Nov 23
18. The Peacekeepers Book2, by Ricky Sides, 4335 locations, finished Nov 26
19.  Drinkwater by Otto Scamfer, 3644 locations, finished Nov 27
20. The Peacekeepers, Book 3 by Ricky Sides, 5216 locations, finished Nov 29
21. River's West by Louis L'Amour, 4030 locations, finished Nov 30
22.  OYB, November, 14,273 locations, finished Nov 30


----------



## Jaasy

I'm in, again.

Long Hard Ride by Lorelei James, 287 pages, finished
Rode Hard, Put Up Wet by Lorelei James, 300 pages, finished
Kindred in Death by J. D. Robb, 384 pages, finished
Cowgirl Up and Ride by Lorelei James, finished
Rose Madder...
Bound for the Holidays, finished
The Christmas Lamp, finished
Wicked Prey by John Sandford, finished
Dark of the Moon by John Sandford, finished
Empress Files, John Sandford, finished
The Devil's Code, John Sandford, finished
Making Chase, finished
The Hanged Man Song, John Sandford, Finished
Dirty Deeds, Finished
The 12 Lies of Christmas, Kate Johnson...


----------



## melissaj323

November

1. Distant Cousin by Al Past (finished 11/5; 320 pages)
2. An Echo in the Bone by Diana Gabaldon (still reading from October!)
3. Unclutter your life in One Week by Erin Doland (still reading; 256 pages)
4. Cross-Country Quilter by Jennifer Chaiverini (finished 11/8/09; 368 pages)
5. According to Jane by Marilyn Brant (finished 11/8/09; 352 pages)
6. Promises in Death by J.D. Robb (finished 11/22; 352 pages)
7. Easily Amused by Karen McQuestion (finished 11/28; 395 KB)
8. The Christmas Lamp by Lori Copeland (finished 11/29; 144 pages)


----------



## sheltiemom

Count me in.

1.  Q is for Quarry - Sue Grafton -7321 locations
2.  To the Nines - Janet Evanovich - 5977 locations
3.  Scarpetta Factor - Patricia Cornwell - 7638 locations
4.  Fifth Angel - Tim Green -DTB - 364 pages (I can't get up the nerve to read my Kindle in the hot tub even though I bought one of the waterproof Kindle holders)


----------



## LisaB12303

I'm in. This sounds like fun!

1. b. 11/1 - Always by Lauren Dane - *2384 locations * (f. 11/1)
2. b. 11/1 - Million Dollar Catch Bundle by Susan Mallery - * 6760 locations *
- 2a. b. 11/1 - The Substitute Millionaire - 192 pages (f. 11/3)
- 2b. b. 11/3 - The Unexpected Millionaire 192 pages (f. 11/4)
- 2c. b. 11/4 - The Ultimate Millionaire 192 pages (f. 11/6)
3. b. 11/4 - The Last Lecture by Randy Pausch - 224 pages
4. b. 11/7 - Spinning Forward by Terri Dulong - 352 pages - * 4810 locations * (f. 11/
5. b. 11/8 - Unbreakable by Sydney Somers - 240 pages - * 5255 locations * (f. 11/11)
6. b. 11/11- Simply Series Bundle by Carly Phillips
- 6a. b. 11/11 - Simply Sinful - 272 pages
- 6b. - Simply Scandalous - 272 pages
- 6c. - Simply Sensual - 272 pages
- 6d. - Body Heat - 256 pages
- 6e. - Simply Sexy -272 pages


----------



## sebat

1.  Sweetie's Diamonds               Raymond Benson         337 pages - Started 11/1 Finished 11/2
2.  Spinning Forward                  Terri Dulong                352 pages - Started 11/2 Finished 11/3
3.  Dark Summer                       Iris Johansen               384 pages - Started 11/4 Finished 11/6
4.  Huckleberry Finished             Livia J Washburn           304 pages - Started 11/6 Finished 11/8
5.  I Heart Bloomberg                Melody Carlson              292 pages - Started 11/8 Finished 11/9
6.  On the Road with Ollie          Maria Rachel Hooley       262 pages - Started 11/10 Finished 11/11
7.  Seeking Spirits:                   J. Hawes & G. Wilson      288 pages - Started 11/12 Finished 11/14
8.  "A" is for Alibi                      Sue Grafton                  320 pages - Started 11/15 Finished 11/17
9.  Bound for the Holidays          Mackenzie McKade        1727 locs.  - Started 11/17 Finished 11/17
10.  Treason                             Don Brown                   336 pages - Started 11/18 Finished  11/22
11.  House of Danger                  R. A. Montgomery         144 pages - Started 11/19 Finished 11/19
12.  Look What Santa Brought      Annmarie McKenna        291 pages - Started 11/22 Finished 11/23
13.  Book of the Dead                 Patricia Cornwell           416 pages  - Started 11/23 Abandoned at 25% - read approx. 104 pages.
14.  Pirate Latitudes                   Michael Crichton           320 pages -  Started 11/26 Finished 11/30

Total Pages:                                                              3734 pages + 1727 locations


----------



## marianneg

Sorry, I'm out for November.  I've been so busy with school and the holidays that I really haven't had time to read much, anyway, so I've mostly just been trying to put a dent in my backlog of samples.  I shall return in December, though!


----------



## Dankinia

Nov 2 The Rogue Hunter - 4789 locations
Nov 3 The Immortal Hunter - 4876 locations 
Nov 6 The Renegade Hunter - 4713 locations
Nov 7 Without Pity - 5663 locations
Nov 8 A Rage to Kill and Other True Cases- 6082 locations
Nov 13 Empty Promises - 8623 locations
Nov 14 Grave Sight - 4548 locations
Nov 16 Look What Santa Brought - 1399
Nov 19 Understood - 1779
Nov 20 Grave Surprise - 3704 locations
Nov 21 An Ice Cold Grave - 3722 locations
Between Nov 23rd and Nov 30th in no specific order
Last Dance, Last Chance - 6509 locations
Double the Pleasure - 5127 locations
Grave Secret - 4369 locations
Understood - 1779 locations
Look What Santa Brought - 1399 locations
House of Danger - 1022 this is the free choose your own adventure book.  I read it with my nephews on Thanksgiving.  We made sure to follow every path possible just like when I was a kid.


----------



## mlewis78

mistyd107 said:


> I'm in
> 
> 1. 50 Harbor Street (Cedar Cove)-Debbie MaComber 362 pgs HB started 11/1/09


Where are you? You posted that at 12:06am in eastern time zone. 362 pages, oh my.


----------



## Neekeebee

I'll put my November marker...right..._here_.

Currently Reading: 
*The American Patriot's Almanac* - William J. Bennett loc. 9457-10177
*Shadowmagic* - John Lenahan loc. 1631-2197
*Keeping Faith* - Jodi Picoult, at loc. 483 as of Dec. 1
*The Christmas Bus* - Melody Carlson, at loc. 1347 as of Dec. 1

Gave up:
*Dragon House* - John Shors p58
*The Case of the Missing Servant* - Tarquin Hall p54
*Spa Deadly* - Louis Gaylord loc. 518

Finished Books: 
11/1: *Candy Cane Murder* - Joanne Fluke, Laura Levine, Laura Meier p. 305-429
11/3: *Virgin River* - Robyn Carr (Book 1 of _Virgin River Bundle_) 5617 loc.
11/7: *Black Water* - D. J. MacHale audiobook, the last 2/3 (DTB 448p)
11/8: *These Happy Golden Years* - Laura Ingalls Wilder p304
11/9: *Diary of a Wimpy Kid: Dog Days* - Jeff Kinney p217
11/9: *Under and Alone* - William Queen 288p
11/10: *Shelter Mountain* - Robyn Carr (Book 2 of _Virgin River Bundle_) loc. 5617-11336
11/11: *Face Blind *- Raymond Benson 3966 loc.
11/13: *Little Town on the Prairie* - Laura Ingalls Wilder 320p
11/14: *By Reason of Insanity* - Randy Singer 7857 loc.
11/14: *The Monkey King: A Superhero Tale of China* - Aaron Shepard 650 loc.
11/16: *Fireflies in December* - Jennifer Erin Valent 2866 loc.
11/16: *The Mountain of Marvels: A Celtic Tale of Magic, Retold from the Mabinogion* - Aaron Shepard 388 loc.
11/21: *A Scattered Life* - Karen McQuestion 3895 loc.
11/24: *Executive Power* - Vince Flynn loc. 2839-6340
11/24:* Hotter After Midnight *- Cynthia Eden 4709 loc.
11/25: *The Rivers of Zadaa *- D. J. MacHale audiobook (DTB 405p)
11/29: *Catastrophe* - Dick Morris audiobook (DTB 384p)
11/30: *Easily Amused* - Karen McQuestion 5246 loc.

N


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've stickied this topic and unstickied the October thread but you can still find the October thread here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14086.0.html

Betsy


----------



## drenee

My goodness, I can't believe how many participants we have already. 
Thank you.

Thanks for changing the title, Leslie. I guess I've been typing too many things about
court lately.

I am going to tally up now. The results will be at the end of the October thread.

Here's my placeholder.
*************************
1. *The Street of a Thousand Blooms.* Gail Tsukiyama - hardback _finished._     
2. *Whispering Rock.* Robyn Carr - Kbook   
3. *Liberty.* Garrison Keillor - hardback, library book   
4. *A Virgin River Christmas* Robyn Carr - K book   

Not a good reading month for me. I did finaly finish Emma audiobook.


----------



## joanne29

I am in! This is my place holder. Rating system is 5 smiley's awesome, 1 awful!

1. The River by Maria Rachel Hooley 278 pgs. 11/1      
2. The Mach Band Region by Maria Rachel Hooley 240 pgs. 11/3      
3. Dreamfever by Karen Marie Moning 400 pgs. 11/5      
4. Dead to The World by Charlaine Harris 320 pgs. 11/8    
5. Night by Elie Wiesel 120 pgs. 11/12      
6. Lucky Man by Michael J. Fox 272 pgs. 11/13      
7. The Road by Cormac McCarthy 304pgs. 11/19      
8. Rising Tides by Maria Rachel Hooley 214 pgs. 11/20
9. The Road by Cormac McCarthy 304 pgs. 11/23


----------



## LauraB

I'm back again this month, thanks for doing this for us drenee  
Finished : The Given Day, Dennis Lehane * 3,579 *_ remaining after October_     
Everyman, by Philip Roth * 192 print pages * (read on Sony and they measure different than Kindle   
Nov. 6-14: Her Fearful Symmetry, *6324 locations* , kindle   
Nove. 14: start_Wolf Hall_ Nov. 30 on *loc. 6442 read in Nov.*, will carry the rest of the locations from here to end to Dec. to complete book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

joanne29 said:


> How do I hold my place in this thread? Thanks


Go back to your original post, you can modify it by clicking on "modify" in the upper right hand corner of the original post. Add your books there. Note that, as in last month, comments and questions should be in the "How Many Books Do We Read" thread
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14052.0.html and extra comments in this thread will be moved over there, per Deb & Leslie's original posts.

Betsy


----------



## bjerrn

I am in!
As simple as that.[/i]


----------



## egh34

I'm in again as well. My strep throat at the end of October cost me about 2 books, so maybe this month I will have a few more.

1. Remember When by Nora Roberts and J.D. Robb. Started 11-01. Finished 11-08.
2. Between Sisters by Kristin Hannah Started 11-08. Ended 11-11-09.
3. Visions in Death by J.D. Robb started 11-09-08. Ended 11-16-09
4. A Gate at the Stairs by Lorrie Morgan - started 11-16-09--DNF
5. The Lace Reader by Brunonia Barry - started 11-17-09--DNF
6. Shelter Me by Juliette Fay - started 11-18-09-- DNF
7. Survivor in Death started 11-18-09 Ended 11-22-09
8. ?


----------



## Annalog

Anna's Book List for November

Note: Books are linked to Amazon Kindle edition page unless otherwise noted.


*#**Book**Rating**Type**Nov. Pages**Nov. Locations**Kindle File Size**Status*1._The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency_ by Alexander McCall Smith Library Audio (home)272 (117 Nov.)3990 est. (1716)307 KB (132)*Finished* 2 Nov., started 26 Oct. Reread and relisten. 1 Nov. at 57% (3.55 hrs. remaining). (7 CDs, 8.25 hours)2._Cutting the Cheese_ by Edward C. Patterson Kindle157 est. (69)2198 (964)157 KB (69)*Finished* 1 Nov., started 30 Oct., loc. 1234 on 1 Nov.3._A Darkness More Than Night_ by Michael Connelly Library Audio (car)4187720 est.594 KB*Finished* 3 Nov., started 1 Nov. (6 hours)4._Tears of the Giraffe_ by Alexander McCall Smith Library Audio (home)2403950 est.304 KB*Finished* 10 Nov., started 2 Nov. (7 CDs, 8 hours) Reread and relisten.5._Wizard's Bane_ by Rick Cook (Baen Free Library) Kindle3103624304 KB*Finished* 14 Nov., started 2 Nov.6._Morality for Beautiful Girls_ by Alexander McCall Smith Library Audio (home)2403950 est.308 KB*Finished* 14 Nov., started 11 Nov. (7 CDs, 8.25 hours) Reread and relisten.7._Wizardry Compiled_ by Rick Cook (Baen Free Library) Kindle3103483304 KB*Finished* 19 Nov., started 14 Nov.8._The Kalahari Typing School for Men_ by Alexander McCall Smith Library Audio (home)1923330 est.256 KB*Finished* 20 Nov., started 15 Nov. (6 CDs, 7.25 hours) Reread and relisten.9._Unseen Academicals_ by Terry Pratchett Hard Cover4007980 est.614 KB*Finished* 29 Nov., started 15 Nov.10._Miss Julia Delivers the Goods_ by Ann B. Ross Library Audio (car)3525900 est.454 KB*Finished* 20 Nov., started 17 Nov. (9 CDs, 10.25 hours)11._The Quest_ by Wilbur Smith Library Audio (car)512 (80)6540 est. (1030)503 KB (80)*Abandoned* after 3 CDs (3.6 hours) on 21 Nov., started 20 Nov. (19 CDs, 22.75 hours)12._House Of Danger (Choose Your Own Adventure #6)_ by R. A. Montgomery Kindle14410222112 KB*Finished (all paths)* 21 Nov., started 21 Nov. Fun to have on Kindle when with granddaughters and others.13._When Will Jesus Bring the Pork Chops?_ by George Carlin   Hard Cover295 (185)5055 est. (2527)389 KB (195)*Current* about 50%, started early Nov. when DH brought it home for reading in the littlest room.14._The Judgment of Paris : The Revolutionary Decade That Gave the World Impressionism_ by Ross King (paperback) Library Audio (car)464 (209)6000 est. (2700)465 KB est. (210)*Current* CD 6 (45%) (5.9 hrs), started 22 Nov. (13 CDs, 14.75 hours)15._Manifold: Time_ by Stephen Baxter Kindle480 (15)7871 (287)722 KB (22)*Current* loc 287 (3%), started 30 Nov., loc. 288 on 1 Dec. *11* finished  *~3256+**~50,183+**~5978+ KB**52.8 hours *
Anna's Book List for October
Anna's Book List for December

General comments: Estimated Kindle locations based on 13 locations/KB. Estimated book pages at 1 page/file KB (if few images). Totals based on conversion of all books to equivalent units. Not much time beginning of month due to exhibit and teaching at Pacific Coast Origami Conference (PCOC) 6-8 Nov. On vacation 5-9 Nov. (Will have my Origami diagrams on K2 but will not count those docs as they are not books.  ) Audio books listened to while driving (~ 2 hours/day) but not while on vacation. Not much reading of any variety Nov. 26-29.

Rating column uses standard smileys (       ) which could be seen as -3 to +3. Positive ratings indicate a book I liked; the higher ratings indicate how likely I would be to read again. Higher ratings do not necessarily indicate the quality of the book. For negative ratings, the rating indicates how much I did not like the book.

(chiffchaff, thanks! )


----------



## ladyknight33

I'm in 

1 October 2009 Silhouette Desire Bundle  12252 locations  (start and finish 11/1)
Millionaire in Command Catherine Mann, The Oilman's Baby Bargain Harlequin Books SA, Claiiming Kings Baby Maureen Child, The Billionaire's Unexpected Heir Kathy DeNosky and Bedding the Secret Heiress Emilie Rose and His Vienna Christmas Bride Jan Colley
2. Bound for the Holidays Mackenzie McKade 1727 location  (start 11/4 finish 11/5)
3. Bound by the Past  Mackenzie McKade 4046 locations (start 11/5 finish 11/6)
4. Regularly Scheduled Life K.A. Mitchell 296 pages 6527 locations (start and finish 11/7)
5. Outlander Diana Gabaldon  896 pages 16241 locations(start 11/8 finish 11/11)
6. Drangonfly in Amber Diana Gabaldon 960 pages (start 11/12 finish 11/1
7. Voyager Diana Gabaldon 1072 page (start 11/18 finish 11/19)
8. Drums of Autumn Diana Gabaladon 1088 pages (start 11/19 finish 11/22)
9. The Fiery Cross Diana Gabaladon  1456 pages (start 11/24
10. A Breath of Snow and Ashes Diana Gabaladon  992 pages


----------



## Chloista

I'd like to play!   

Nov 1 - Soul Intent 
Nov 3 - God Ain't Blind
Nov 9 - IT (S. King)


----------



## ElaineOK

Count me in.  I read 8 in October.  For the first time in my life when it comes to reading I am BELOW average!  I love the company here.  

Ok, this is turning into a really busy month leaving me almost no time for Kindle.  I have GOT to work on my priorities.  

1.  Tucson Travel Guide, Offbeat Buides --  no page count given
2.  Sacred Hearts, Sarah Dunant -- 432 pages
3.  Joan:  The Mysterious Life of the Heretic Who Became a Saint, Donald Spoto -- 240 pages
4.  Ship of Magic, Robin Hobb -- 832 pages 

I am SUCH a slacker in this crowd.  I love that!  It is so rare for me to be surrounded by people reading twice as much as I do.  I don't think I have anything going that I can finish tonight.  So, 4 may have to do it for November; but I promise I'll do better next month.  

Elaine


----------



## Shandril19

Yay!

11/1/09 - Feast of Fools - Rachel Caine - 256 pages
11/2/09 - The Alchemist - Paulo Coelho - 208 pages
11/3/09 - Lord of Misrule - Rachel Caine - 231 pages
11/5/09 - Carpe Corpus - Rachel Caine - 241 pages
11/6/09 - Julie & Julia - Julie Powell - 320 pages
11/12/09 - School of Essential Ingredients - 256 pages
11/20/09 - Fade Out - Rachel Caine -  243 pages
11/24/09 - The Night Watch - Sayah Waters - 464 pages
11/25/09 - What we Eat When We Eat Alone - Deborah Madison - 272 pages
11/25/09 - Shakespeare's Landlord - Charlaine Harris - 214 pages
11/25/09 - Shakespeare's Champion - Charlaine Harris - 224 pages
11/27/09 - New Moon - Stephanie Meyer - 8360 Locations
11/30/09 - Nocturnes - Kazuo Ishiguro - 221 pages

Not much Kindle reading for me this month...  just how some periods go.


----------



## ~joanna~

1. My Shadow Warrior (11/1/2009 - )


----------



## LaRita

Title Author Started Finished Locations
1. Huckleberry Finished Washburn, Livia 11/1/09 11/1/09 3725

2. Heart of the Wolf Bundle Flanders, Rebecca
2a Secret of the Wolf 11/2/09 11/3/09 3314
2b Wolf in Waiting 11/3/09 11/3/09 3315-6796
2c Shadow of the Wolf 11/3/09 11/4/09 6797-10,248

3. Kindred in Death Robb, J.D. 11/4/09 11/6/09 6499

4. Heat Wave Castle, Richard 11/6/09 11/7/09 3720

5. Rough Country Sandford, John 11/7/09 11/9/09 5814

6. The Mane Squeeze Laurenston, Shelly 11/9/09 Gave up at Location 1471. Just didn't like it.

7. Pillars of the Earth Follett, Ken 11/9/09 11/15/09 19042

8. World Without End Follett, Ken 11/15/09 11/22/09 20726

9. Making Chase Dane, Lauren 11/22/09 11/22/09 4553

10. Engaged to Die Hart, Carolyn 11/23/09 11/26/09 4589

11. Pirate Latitudes Crichton, Michael 11/26/09 11/29/09 6668


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**GENRE**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*1._Hellstrom's Hive (Unabridged)_Frank HerbertScience FictionAudiobook12.1 hours11/13/20094 stars2._Last Days_Brian EvensonMysteryKindle3133 locations11/01/20093.5 stars3._Pattern Recognition_William GibsonScience FictionKindle6056 locations11/07/20093 stars4._The Almost Moon_Alice SeboldNovelDTB291 pages11/09/20093.5 stars5._Columbine_Dave CullenNon-FictionKindle7500 locations11/15/20093 stars6._Wolf Hall (Unabridged)_Hilary MantelHistorical FictionAudiobook24.2 hoursIn Progress7._Horizon Storms_Kevin J. AndersonScience FictionKindle9216 locations11/19/20093.5 stars8._The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets' Nest_Stieg LarssonMysteryDTB Import602 pages11/23/20094.75 stars9._The Death of Ivan Ilyich_Leo TolstoyNovellaKindle1060 locations11/24/20093.25 stars10._The Fountains of Paradise_Arthur C. ClarkeScience FictionKindle3885 locations11/25/20094 stars11._50 Voices of Disbelief_Russell Blackford (ed.)EssaysDTB346 pagesIn Progress12._Kingdom of Shadows_Greg F. GifuneHorrorMobipocket1407 locations11/26/20092.75 stars13._Exit Ghost_Philip RothNovelKindle3725 locations11/27/20094.25 stars14._Shikasta: Re, Colonised Planet 5_Doris LessingNovelDTB364 pagesIn Progress


----------



## Jesslyn

Book Rating  Page Count Status GenreThe Enchantment Emporiumby Tanya Huff​368​ 11/1 - 11/3 Urban FantasyTempest Rising (Jane True) by Nicole Peeler​368​  11/3Urban Fantasy


----------



## tnafbrat

1 The Seventh Sinner - Elizabeth Peters  - 256 pgs - Began 10/29/09 - Finished 11/2/09
2. The Courts of Love: The Story of Eleanor of Aquitaine by Jean Plaidy  - 576 pgs - Began 11/2/09 - Finished 11/7/09
3. Kiss of Midnight - Lara Adrian  - 432 pgs - Began 11/7/09 - Finished 11/9/09
4. A Piece of My Heart: The Stories of 26 American Women Who Served in Vietnam - Keith Walker  - 352 pgs - Began 11/9/09 - Finished 11/11/09
5. The Beginning: The Cove - Catherine Coulter  - 544 pgs - Began 11/12/09 - Finished 11/14/09
6. Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder - Joanne Fluke  - 304 pgs - Began 11/14/09 - Finished 11/17/09
7. Bones Buried Deep - Max Allan Collins  - 320 pgs - Began 11/17/09 - Finished 11/19/09
8. The Works of the Right Honorable Edmund Burke: Vol 1 - Began 11/19/09 - Finished 11/20/09
9. The History of King Charles the Second of England - Abbott Jacob  - 140 pgs - Began 11/20/09 - Finished 11/23/09
10. Blood Sins - Kay Hooper - Began 11/23/09 - Finished 11/25/09
11. Making The Corps - Thomas E. Ricks - Began 11/25/09 - Finished 11/28/09
12. Nothing to Lose - Lee Child - Began 11/28/09


----------



## Seamonkey

TitleRatingAuthorlocs/pagesstartfinish*A Big Little Life: A Memoir of a Joyful Dog******Dean Koontz3052/28809/30/200910/04/2009*The Help******Kathryn Stockett7442/46410/04/200910/10/2009*Where Men Win Glory: The Odyssey of Pat Tillman***Jon Krakauer6220/41610/10/200910/17/2009* My Journey with Farrah: A Story of Life, Love and Friendship****Alana Stewart3215/28810/17/200910/18/2009*The Time of My Life******Patrick Swayze and Lisa Niemi3334/25610/18/200910/20/2009*Travelling with Pomegranates: A Mother-Daughter Story*****Sue Monk Kidd and Ann Kidd Taylor3989/30410/20/200910/24/2009*Every Patient Tells a Story: Medical Mysteries and the Art of Diagnosis*****Lisa Sanders4828/30410/24/200910/28/2009*The Kids Are All Right: A Memoir*****Diana Liz Amanda and Dan Welch 4627/35210/28/200910/30/2009October Summary8 books36707/267209/30/200910/30/2009*Sarah's Key******Tatiana de Rosnay4194/30410/30/200911/03/2009*The Lacuna******Barbara Kingsolver8132/52811/03/200911/15/2009*Escape*****Carolyn Jessop5369/41311/04/200911/07/2009*Half Broke Horses: A True-Life Novel******Jeannette Walls3658/28811/15/200911/18/2009*Notes Left Behind******Brooke & Keith Desserich2819/27211/18/200911/21/2009*No Time to Wave Goodbye: A Novel*****Jacquelyn Mitchard4097/24011/21/200911/22/2009*The Queen Mother: The Official Biography*William Shawcross25343/112011/22/200911//2009November Summary6 books28269/204510/30/200911/22/2009YTD Summary14 books54306/414909/30/200911/22/2009


----------



## mdkohm

I'm in too.

_Frostbite: A Werewolf Tale_ - David Wellington, 288 pages - finished 11/2
_Flashforward_ - Robert J. Sawyer, 320 pages - finished 11/6


----------



## akpak

Captive of My Desires - Johanna Lindsay: Ew. Not at all up to the standards of the other Malory novels. Ew.

The Monstrumologist - Rick Yancey: Interesting read, very creepy.

Wild Flower - Jill Marie Landis: DTB, out of print. Read it years ago and wanted to read it again. Great story.

According to Jane - Marilyn Brant: (http://www.amazon.com/According-To-Jane-ebook/dp/B002OFVOVS/) I really liked this one, but thought the ending was a bit abrupt. Where's my epilogue!?

Midnight Sun - Stephanie Meyer: So far kinda boring actually. Nothing I couldn't infer, reading between the lines of Twilight.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Here is my placeholder

*Read in November

1. Winter's Heart (The Wheel of Time, Book 9) 625 pages DTB
2. Crossroads of Twilight (Wheel of Time, Book 10) 864 pages DTB
3. Knife of Dreams (Wheel of Timem Book 11) 1000 pages DTB
4. The Gathering Storm (Wheel of Time, Book 12) 784 pages DTB 
5. An Echo in the Bone: A Novel (Outlander) 832 pages Kindle!
6. The Lightning Thief 470 pages Kindle! 
*

Currently reading:
Tempted (House of Night Novels) 336 pages Kindle!

Up next:
_Covet (Fallen Angels, Book 1) 496 pages Kindle!
The Hunger Games 384 pages Kindle! _


----------



## DD

Didn't get to read much toward the end of October.  My Dad had heart surgery and my Mom was hospitalized because of a fall and I went up to PA to take care of them at home.

Sept. 30-Oct. 4  The Fountainhead - Ayn Rand - 752 pages hardcover
Oct. 5-the rest of my life (just kidding)  Atlas Shrugged - Ayn Rand - 1324 pages hardcover
Oct. 5-9     Smash Cut: A Novel - Sandra Brown - 6822 locations Kindle edition
Oct. 9-11   The Time of My Life - Patrick Swayze & Lisa Niemi - 3334 locations Kindle edition
Oct. 13-15  The Third Option - Vince Flynn - 6984 locations
Oct. 16-19  Broken For You - Stephanie Kallos = 6671 locations 

Oct. 15-Nov.    Separation of Power - Vince Flynn - 8551 locations
Nov. 5-8          The Lovely Bones - Alice Sebold - 5460 locations
Nov. 13-15       Still Alice - Lisa Genova - 4464 locations
Nov. 17-30       Executive Power - Vince Flynn - 6340 locations
Nov. 28-29       The Christmas Sweater - Glenn Beck - 2428 locations


----------



## geoffthomas

Here is my placeholder.

Have started Virtual Imaginings







by several KB resident authors.


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT

I would like to join too!  

Finished:
Chosen (House of Night Series, Book 3) - Kindle locations 5790
Untamed (house of Night, Book 4) - Kindle Edition 68782 11/10/09
Hunted (House of Night, Book 5) - Kindle I didn't check the locations before I cancelled it


----------



## d.rose

I'm in 

1. Cold Blooded by Lisa Jackson "still reading"
2. 55 Proof by J.A. Konrath "still reading" - 4% (Kindle)


----------



## danfan

My November reading so far (all started in November)


*Title**Author* *Rating* *Pages*1. The Christmas Bus Melody Carlson4/51762. Infected: A Novel Scott Sigler5/53523. By Reason of Insanity Randy Singer 5/54004. Unbreakable Sydney Somers2/52405. Spinning Forward Terri Dulong4/53526. The Pawn (The Patrick Bowers Files, Book 1) Steven James5/54327. Allen Carr's Easy Way to Stop Smoking (PB) Allen Carr5/5
2408. Now reading: Swan Song Robert McCammon Robert McCammon5/59609. Things My Girlfriend and I Have Argued About  Mil Millington 384
So excited to find this one on Kindle! I used to read this column in The Guardian newspaper years ago & it made me laugh out loud every Saturday morning.


----------



## yogini2

This is what I've read so far:

1.  A Christmas Carol from Works of Charles Dickens  36247-37386.  Rating 5/5

2.  Shadow Country  6029-6267  A slow read, but I like it.  I abandon it when it gets tedious, but always come back to it.  Rating 4/5

3.  Perdido Street Station 11346  I know a lot of people hated it, but I thought it was terrific.  Rating 4/5

4.  Currently reading The Scar by the same author.  Half way through.  I post the location when I'm done.

I thought I read a lot, but you guys have me beat by a long shot.  Reminds me when I joined the Rose society in my area.  When they asked me how many roses I had (45).  I thought I was something: they all have more than 100!!!  Humbled right away.
Yogini


----------



## crebel

I'm having trouble continuing to modify my post on page 1, so starting a new one here for the rest of the month. I have been in a "mood" this week and started and stopped the following books because I just couldn't get into them and needed something a little more fluffy, so:

11/17 started The Ezekiel Code, Gary Val Tenuta - read 892 locations and stopped
11/17 started The Devil's Punchbowl, Greg Iles - read 1021 locations and stopped
11/18 started re-reading Outlander, Diana Garabaldon - read 1417 locations and stopped.

Finally went to happy ever after story and finished
11/18 The Most Wicked of Sins, Kathryn Caskie (kindle) 3573 locations      Historical Romance
11/20 Cripple Bayou Two-Step, Norman German (kindle) 3195 locations      Hardboiled P.I.-cajun style, gritty
11/20 Giving Chase, Lauren Dane (kindle) 4245 locations      Steamy Romance, was a free book, I'll probably look for more by this author
11/21 The Devil's Love, Julia London (kindle) 6948 locations good historical romance, spelling errors/typos on almost every page, very distracting
11/22 When Seducing a Duke, Kathryn Smith (kindle) 4953 locations      Historical Romance - still fanning myself
11/23 How to Tame a Lady, Kasey Michaels (kindle) 3982 locations      Historical Romance
11/24 Spinning Forward, Terri Dulong (kindle) 4812 locations - There aren't enough stars or smiley faces, this is one of the best books I have read in years.
11/26 A Catered Halloween, Isis Crawford (kindle) 5116 locations    cozy mystery
11/27 Red Roses Mean Love, Jacquie D'Alessandro (kindle) 6419 locations      historical romance
11/28 The Christmas Bus, Melody Carlson (kindle) 1487 locations    short and sweet freebie
11/28 72 Hours, Shannon Stacey (kindle) 2613 locations    another short romance freebie, sort of harlequin meets covert ops
11/29 The Seduction of Sara, Karen Hawkins (kindle) 4697 locations   not my favorite historical romance
11/30 Book of the Dead, Patricia Cornwell 6628 locations - I hated it and won't read the other three books of the 4-book bundle (lousy TOC too)
11/30 - last book of the month (where did November go?) Red Hot Lies, Laura Caldwell (kindle) 6038 locations     mystery

Chris, here's a link to your previous post: 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15159.msg290551.html#msg290551 --Betsy


----------



## Sporadic

Slow month for me reading wise. Alot of my free time has been eaten up by movies. 

1) Replay by Ken Grimwood - October 28 to November 14 - 320 pages
2) Roasting In Hell's Kitchen by Gordon Ramsey - November 14 to November 21 - 288 pages 

Total Kindle Kill Count: 23 books completed, 8111 pages read since March 7th. I'm hoping to break 10,000 pages before my 1 year anniversary of tracking what I read


----------



## yogini2

The rest of my month:

4.  The Scar    China Mieville    4/5      9372  location

5.  Iron Council  China Mieville    2/5    1181  Might not finish this one

6.  The Pawn    Steven James    4/5    3896

7.  The Rook    Steven James      5/5    4456

8.  Pirate Latitudes  Michael Crichton  4/5  6668  

That's probably it for the month.

yogini2


----------



## Toby

I am so impressed by how many books some members read here!!! That is an inspiration to me. My new project is to get more books read per month. I'm feeling lazy this early morning, so I am only going to quickly list the books that I finished this month & the books that I started this month. I already have the other books listed from last month in the Oct. thread. I'm still reading those as well.

FINISHED BOOKS - BOOKS I STARTED BEFORE THIS MONTH & STARTED THIS MONTH

Dead On by Robert Walker  3517 Loc's  good
List by J.A. Konrath  3280 Loc's  good
Harmonic Wealth by James Arthur Ray  6150 Loc's  good
Disturb by J.A. Konrath  2260 Loc's  fair
Public Domain, Enclosing the Commons of the Mind  by James Boyle 6201 Loc's  fair Some parts were interesting, but most was boring. It was a free book. What can I say. 
Baby Bonanza, by Maureen Child  2149 Loc's  very good

BOOKS I STARTED THIS MONTH THAT I AM STILL READING

The Incredible Journey by Sheila Burnford  148 Pages
Twilight (The Twilight Saga Book 1) by Stephanie Meyer  7554 Loc's


----------



## geko29

*UPDATED December 1*

Dead as a Doornail, Charlaine Harris;  5653 locs, 295pp.  Fun, but not as interesting as some of the earlier books.
After Life, Jaron Lee Knuth; 4027 locs, 320pp.  Incredibly entertaining zombie apocalypse story.
The Hunters, Jason Pinter; 805 locs, 60pp?  Boring.
No Country for Old Men; 3641 locs, 320pp.  Fantastic story, annoying writing style.
The Greatest Show on Earth: The Evidence for Evolution; 8274 locs, 480pp.   Most interesting Nonfiction I've ever read
Pirate Latitudes, Michael Chrichton; 6668 locs, 320pp.  Fun, but not typical Chrichton.
The Adamas Blueprint, Boyd Morrison; 7521 locs, 320pp?  Fantastic, like everything Boyd writes.

So my final tally is 7 books, 36,589 locations and 2115 pages.


----------



## austenfiend

When you list 'locations' what does that mean?


----------



## pidgeon92

austenfiend said:


> When you list 'locations' what does that mean?


That is how the Kindle displays the length of a book, .vs pages.


----------



## BTackitt

BTackitt said:


> <<Total Kindle Locations for Oct. 93,641, total number of books 28.>>
> Nov 30 New Total << 27 Books : 101632 K Locs>>


well.. I did ok for Oct. & Nov... To bad this month is not going to be as good. Finals next week, means I am studying this week and next. SIGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Neekeebee

BTackitt said:


> well.. I did ok for Oct. & Nov... To bad this month is not going to be as good. Finals next week, means I am studying this week and next. SIGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


Impressive! That's _way_ more than most people read in a year! Good luck on your Finals!

N


----------



## drenee

Some of us had a great reading month in November. I did not do so great. 
I had at least three books I wanted to read and didn't even get started.

My favorite title this month is _Tears of the Giraffe_. 
deb


----------



## Annalog

Results as I counted them:
55 people recorded opening 566 books or samples for an average of 10.4 books/person

50 people recorded finishing 498 books for an average of 10.2 books/person. (Range from 1 to 47 books finished in Nov. Median 8 books.)

21 people started the month in the middle of 40 books (in progress on Nov. 1).
22 people ended the month in the middle of 40 books (in progress on Nov. 30).
52 people started 591 books during the month of November for an average of 11.6 books started per person in Nov.

8 people reported abandoning books started. 9 books abandoned.
15 people added ratings or comments concerning the books. (10 more than in October.)

33 people reported locations for a total of 1,428,418 locations (average of 44,638 locations/person, median 37,800 loc.) for 280 books (average 5133 loc/book, largest 49,464 (collection), smallest read 120 loc.).

36 people reported page numbers for a total of 91,898 pages (average 2626 pages/person, median 2444) for 257 books (average 359 pages/book, largest 2704, smallest amount read in a book 15 pages).

3 people reported audio book hours for a total of 89.3 hours (average 44.65 hours/person) for 11 books (average 8.93 hours/book).

Of the 566 items reported, 320 were identified as Kindle (40 people, median 6 books.), 18 were identified as audio (6 people, median 3 books), 127 as DTV (20 people, median 3 books), 1 as Sony, 1 as PDF, 5 as samples. I could not identify 94 by type as only page numbers were entered and no statement about whether Kindle or not was made.


----------



## drenee

Annalog, You are Amazing!! Thank you.



> I tallied the posts and did not find much difference from when drenee posted. My finished book count differs by 1 but I suspect the difference was in counting the books from the person who made two posts. In addition to those people who had placeholders but who did not do any updates, there were also a few who stopped updating by mid month. It is possible that these people finished more books.
> 
> Results as I counted them:
> 59 people recorded finishing 529 books for an average of 8.9 books/person. (Range from 1 to 45 books finished in Oct.)
> 
> 21 people started the month in the middle of 41 books (in progress on Oct 1).
> 28 people ended the month in the middle of 79 books (in progress on Oct 31).
> 57 people started 532 books during the month of October for an average of 9.3 books started in Oct.
> 
> 5 people reported abandoning books started. 9 books abandoned.
> 5 people added ratings or comments concerning the books.
> 28 people reported locations for a total of 1,034,100 locations.
> 39 people reported page numbers for a total of 110,874 pages.
> 
> Of the 573 books reported, 22 were identified as audio books (10 people), 69 were DTB (19 people), 2 were Sony books, 4 were PDFs


Here are October's totals to compare. 
Thank you, thank you, thank you. You do a great job.
deb


----------



## Annalog

Thanks Deb for posting the October totals for comparison. I see this morning that I need to edit my Nov. statistics to add the 320 books identified (or implied) as Kindle books.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Interesting, less people reported in but the average number of books read went up.

Thanks for keeping track of this, it is really interesting to see each month.


----------



## Annalog

Also, more people are rating or writing comments about what they read. Many of us are using the posts as a form of reading journal.


----------



## drenee

Annalog, congratulations on 500 posts.
deb


----------



## Neekeebee

Thanks for tallying it all up, Annalog!  Very interesting!

N


----------



## Anju 

Awesome work Annalog - maybe I'll start dividing mine up into sections, a section for DTV and one for kindles and if I abandon any a section for that.  At least one post will make it a bitty bitty bit easier


----------



## Annalog

Thanks Deb!. I had not noticed that I reached 500 posts. I forget to look. I did look before this post so this post is number 501. 

Deb, N, and Anju, you are very welcome. I also find the results interesting.



Anju No. 469 said:


> ... maybe I'll start dividing mine up into sections, a section for DTV and one for kindles and if I abandon any a section for that. At least one post will make it a bitty bitty bit easier


Anju, only divide your post into sections if it makes it easier for you. If the information is in the post, I can get it into the spreadsheet I use. When there is no more than one book is on a line, then it is relatively simple for me when I am moving the data to the appropriate column in the spreadsheet.

One post per person is best but this time a couple people ran into a bug that apparently, when combined with their browser, did not let them edit their posts. This time I added columns for post and line numbers, in addition to a column for names. That let me sort the data by name, post, and line number so that I could enter just one line for summary information for each person.


----------



## geko29

Annalog, I'm curious what the median number of books read was overall (no need to break down by type).  Any chance you could add this?


----------



## Annalog

geko29 said:


> Annalog, I'm curious what the median number of books read was overall (no need to break down by type). Any chance you could add this?


No problem.
The median number of books (all types) finished was 8.
For those people who reported specific types of books, the medians by types were:
6 Kindle
3 DTV
3 Audio

I will add the above to my earlier post so that I will remember to add medians next time.


----------



## Anju 

Annalog, you are amazing


----------



## drenee

Isn't she??  This thread has turned out to be so much better than I ever expected.  A big thanks to everyone who is posting.  And an even bigger thanks to Annalog for the hard work.  
deb


----------



## Annalog

Anju No. 469 said:


> Annalog, you are amazing


Thanks Anju. I am thankful that the spreadsheet program does all the calculations.  For example, to get the median number of books I just needed to add "=MEDIAN(_column reference_)" to some cells and then type the results here. 



drenee said:


> Isn't she?? This thread has turned out to be so much better than I ever expected. A big thanks to everyone who is posting. And an even bigger thanks to Annalog for the hard work.
> deb


Thanks Deb. I want to thank you for starting this set of threads and also thank everyone who is posting. I think that it is all the posts with various details that makes these threads interesting and fun. I have been reminded of boooks I have read in the past and have been given ideas about what I might want to read in the future.


----------



## Anju  

I agree with the want to read   as if I don't have enough already in my TBR list.  It also reaffirms my feeling about reading books I really liked and others are reading the same books.


----------

